# Frage zu Overlay

## minimike

Hi

Ich habe das Overlay ProAudio angenommen. Ich will aber ohne zu Maskieren alle Pakete bis auf eines aus diesem Repository verbieten. Geht das? Ok layman -d kenn ich. Mir geht es mehr um bequeme Updates.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *minimike wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich habe das Overlay ProAudio angenommen. Ich will aber ohne zu Maskieren alle Pakete bis auf eines aus diesem Repository verbieten. Geht das? Ok layman -d kenn ich. Mir geht es mehr um bequeme Updates.

 

Standardmäßig sollten sie zumindest mit ~arch maskiert sein.

Ansonsten wüsste ich auch nur Tricks mit eix und bash.

Tobi

----------

## Dirk_G

Hi

Normalerweise schreibt man das zu demaskierende package ja in eine Datei in /etc/portage/package.keywords/. Bei vielen packages ist das mühsam aber sicherer.

Ich kann dir leider nur ein quick and dirty anbieten. Ob es anders geht weiß ich nicht

```
find /usr/portage/local/layman/ProAudio/ -name "*.ebuild" | sed 's/.ebuild//g' | sed 's/\/.*\//=/g'
```

Die Ausgabe kannst du dann in die Datei /etc/portage/package.keywords/ProAudio schreiben.

----------

## Max Steel

Oder einfacher: autounmask <categorie>/<package>-<version>

Davor muss aber ein emerge -a autounmask sein, funktioniert dafür aber erstaunlich gut, und sehr eng mit portage zusammen.

Edith:

Achso es geht ums maskieren.

Na dann wäre es evtl sauberer wenn du das Overlay komplett aus der /etc/make.conf rauslässt (auch nicht per source über die /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf) und eben nur die Ebuilds die du wirklich willst in dein lokales Overlay foo unter /usr/local/portage/bar kopierst.

----------

